# Installing a head spacer on a VR6



## veedub2.8 (Sep 1, 2007)

I have been under the impression that installing a head spacer entails removing the head, fitting the proper gaskets and the spacer itself, putting the head back on, and boosting away. Could you folks please explain if, and how, this is wrong. I have heard that there may be work that is needs to be done to the head before this can be done. I am a novice, but if I know what I want to have done, I know people with the skills to do the work. Thanks!
The car with boost in its future:


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Installing a head spacer on a VR6 (veedub2.8)*

http://www.c2motorsports.net/i...r.pdf
Don't install it and not have everything ready to boost the car. Seen a few people do that.


----------



## veedub2.8 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Installing a head spacer on a VR6 (05JettaGLXVR6)*

I would wait till the day of the turbo install to do the headspacer. This is what my friend had to say, what do you all think?
"When you install a head spacer, especially in a boosted application, you need to take the appropriate steps to make sure the head is in perfect shape or you're just asking for issues. You would want to get the head decked/planed so it is absolutely 100 percent flat so you won't blow a head gasket with the added stress. Usually the heads will/are warped on the VR6's a certain degree because the head casting is soooooo huge and 1 piece. At that point you should also do a valve job and then the job is quite spendy to do."


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Installing a head spacer on a VR6 (veedub2.8)*

Milage of said nice Car?
My money is on....have everything on hand....
Remove the head clean it up well..NO COOKIE WHEELS on the head....ok on the block but not the head...
After that's all nice and clean....time to break out the D.A. Sander with 320 paper and gently swirl up the head and block...
While your dooing this disassemble the new factory gasget...hang the center piece on your shop wall....Because it looks cool
Next debur the head spacer...D.A. that damn thing as well then wipe it down with brake kleen or simaler product...
spray both sides of both gasgets with Permatex copper coat gasget spray...hell spray the spacer as well
Final clean the block and head....lay your gasgets and spacer onto the block dowls....Space in middle of gasgets









get your head studs screwed in ..rember to bolt the turbo manifold to the head first... and have the down pipe layed back where it goes...then place the head on the whole mess..
TQ it all down and have a beer....
install all other turbo fun stuff.....fill with coolent..fire it up...for a short time...then chanbe the oil to rid the engine of debris from cleaning the block.
THen run the engine till its warm....making sure to check for leaks...get it up to temp.......
and let it cool down for several hours...like cold cold....retorque the head...and enjoy...
But thats just me


----------



## veedub2.8 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Installing a head spacer on a VR6 (Salsa GTI)*

I like it. Thanks dude


----------



## veedub2.8 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Installing a head spacer on a VR6 (veedub2.8)*

Oh, the mileage is just over 100k, but with new chains and seals n'stuff.


----------

